# Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

Tach Leute....


War am Herrentag an meinem Lieblingsgewässer. Angekommen gegen 5:30°°, ran an den ersten Strand, paar Würfe, 3 Barsche, weiter also. Mann war ja wegen dem Hecht vor Ort  . 

Also Hackengas rum um den See. Nach 6 Stunden war ich wieder an meinem Ausgangspunkt. Strand (fast) Menschenleer. Ich sah dort zwei Sonnenbader die sich auf dem Handtuch die Brutzelbude auf´m Bauch angetan haben. Stellte mich also ganz nah an den Schilfgürtel nach links und haute meinen KuKö raus. Nach ca. 10 min. stand dann der Mann von seinem Badetuch auf und lief zu mir. Steht dann wie ne Statue ca 2 min neben mir (wo ick mir schon dachte, soll ick Ihm jetzt zu seiner Bräune Applaus klatschen ??).

Egal, er sagt nix, ick nur... (wollen Sie Baden, dann lauf ick weiter wenn ick störe mit meiner Angelei ! ?)

Er: Naja, dürfen Sie hier eigendlich angeln?

Ich: Ja, is nen DAV-Gewässer, jeder der ne DAV-Karte oder Tageskarte hat darf hier fischen.

Er: (auf ganz schlecht gelaunt) Nein, das dürfen Sie nicht, ist ja nen Badestrand. Haben Sie überhaupt eine solche Karte?

Ich: Sind Sie berechtigt diese zu kontrollieren?

Er: Nein, das bin ich nicht.

Ich: Dann hat sich dieses Gespräch grad geerdet, schönen Tag noch.

Er: Na wir werden sehen.

Ich hab also meine Spinnrute weiter Richtung Wasser gehalten und meinen Köder geführt, bis nach ca 30 min. nen Typ zu mir geschlichen kommt, der ohne Zweifel schon ca 6-8 Bier drin hatte.

Er stotterte mir dann was vor, von wegen er hätte hier den Strandabschnitt gepachtet, also dürfte man hier von 6:00-22:00 Uhr nicht fischen. 

Ich: Ahja, is dat so? Zeigen Sie mir bitte ein Schild, Schriftstück ect. welches ich evtl. übersehen/nie gelesen habe. 

Er (Strandpächter): Hab ich grad nich da, ich soll bitte die Badegäste nicht stören, er verdient ja auch nur sein Geld.

Ich: Kein Ding meen bester. Ich hatte Deinen Gast gefragt ob ich störe, er reagierte mit, :nein ich will nicht baden:.
Damit war die Sache für mich durch.

Er (Strandpächter): Ich kann auch die Polizei rufen, wenn Du Dich nicht sofort verpisst.

Ich: Bleiben wa doch beide freundlich und vor allem Sachlich. Ich gehe, wenn Du mir zeigst wo es für die Angler ersichtlich ist das man hier in der und der Zeit nicht fischen darf.

Er (Strandpächter): Das kann ich grad nicht.

Ich: Vom Verein selbst hab ich dieses Verbot/die Einschränkung noch nie gehört.

Er (Strandpächter): Tja, Pech, leck mich am Arsch, hau jetzt ab, sonst sind in 3 min. die Bullen hier. 

Ich: Ick hab Zeit, mach was Du willst. Mein Angebot steht, wenn jemand Baden gehen will, dann geh ich weiter, wenn nicht dann fische ich hier noch nen bisschen.

Er (Strandpächter): Pass lieber auf das ich Dir nicht gleich auf Deine Rute latsche, dann hat sich eh alles gegessen. Also mach Dich auf und zieh ab hier.


Das Gespräch ging dann noch ne ganze Weile so weiter und ich dachte mir naja, Deinen 65ér Hecht nebst paar feine Barsche haste im Sack, Toxe eigendlich kannste Dich ins Auto setzen und abhauen. 
Mein innerer Schweinehund sagte mir aber, NEEEE, bleib hier und steh die Sache durch und poche auf Dein Recht.


*Nun die Frage an euch: Hatte ich Recht oder der Strandpächter????*

Es steht kein Schild vor Ort welches aussagt das ich dort in der und der Zeit nicht fischen darf. Ich fragte die Badegäste ob ich störe, ansich ja nich, da keiner Baden ging. Ich kenne die Satzung des Vereins dort nicht und mir wurde die auch nie vor Augen gehalten. 
Gilt das Uferbetretungsrecht an einem Badestrand nicht wenn es einen Pächter dafür gibt?



Ich denke mir zwar das ich im Recht war, bin dann aber trotzdem zum Auto und ab nach Hause, da ich eh vor hatte nur bis ca 14°° zu fischen.

Nun Ihr:


P.S.: Nehme immer Rücksicht auf Badegäste und andere, jaaa auch auf Carphunter mit Ihren langen Leinen  Als Spinnfischer is man ja normal flexibel 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Also ich würde sagen der Pächter hat in dem Moment das Hausrecht über das Grundstück und kann dir einen Platzverweis 
(quasi "Hausverbot") erteilen.
Allerdings hätte ich bestimmt erst die Pachturkunde sehen wollen....kann ja schließlich jeder kommen und das behaupten.


----------



## Luku (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

mich wundert das kein verbot in den papieren steht.
was machen die badegäste wenn sich dort ein ansitzangler breit macht?

irgendwas ist da faul.


----------



## Kuddel89 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Soweit ich weiß hast du Recht, im Uferbetretungsrecht steht doch das man Grundstücke betreten darf um die Angelei auszuüben.

@Windelwilli
Darf nicht nur der Besitzer Hausverbot erteilen?

Kann mich auch irren...;+


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

An welchem Tümpel warste denn? Kiessee in Bestensee? Wenn ja und du hier von dem Nackichtstrand sprichst, dann war der gute Mann im Recht.

Wir hatten letztens ein Gespräch mit einem Einheimischen. Die Nackedeis haben in der Tat den Strand gepachtet (Eigentümer ist die Gemeinde Bestensee, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe) und erlauben das Angeln am Strand nicht mehr.

Das Uferbetretungsrecht kann eingeschränkt werden - ganz allgemein mal jetzt.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ich spreche nicht vom dem NackedeiStrand in Bestensee Rico.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Kuddel89 schrieb:


> @Windelwilli
> Darf nicht nur der Besitzer Hausverbot erteilen?
> 
> Kann mich auch irren...;+


 
Ich denke, das derjenige ein Haus/Platzverbot erteilen darf, der das Hausrecht in dem Moment vertritt.
Und das ist in dem Moment der Pächter.

Mit dem Uferbetretungsrecht ist nochmal ne ganz andere Schublade........|kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Platzverbot hin oder her, Hausrecht hin oder her. 

Man muss es doch für uns Angler mit Schildern ect. erkenntlich machen, oder seh ick dat falsch???? So lauf ick 6 h um den See und werde dann belehrt is ja wohl nich okay, oder? 

Ich bin in diesem Verein ja nich Mitglied, also, selbst wenn es in der Satzung steht, woher soll ich das als fremder DAV´ler wissen ? 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht vom dem NackedeiStrand in Bestensee Rico.
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Ah, hätte ja sein können. Dann kann ich dir in deinem speziellen Fall nicht weiterhelfen :/


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Mmmh, sehr schwierige Lage, auf alle Fälle hast du gut gehandelt, aber ich würde die sache nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.

Der Vorfall spielt ja in SH, ich habe leider nur das Hamburger Gesetz dazu zur Hand:



> *Hamburgisches Fischereigesetz§ 4 HmbFischG(Gesetz) - Landesrecht HamburgUferbetretungsrecht*
> 
> (1) Fischereiberechtigte und Fischereipächter sind befugt, mit Fischereigeräten die an das Wasser angrenzenden Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schifffahrtsanlagen sowie Brükken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke auf eigene Gefahr soweit zu betreten und zu benutzen, wie es die Ausübung des Fischereirechts erfordert.
> 
> ...


 
In SH ist es unverständlicher beschrieben:



> *Fischereigesetz für das Land Schleswig-Holstein
> (Landesfischereigesetz - LFischG)*
> 
> *Vom 10. Februar 1996*
> ...


 

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, so gilt bei sogenannten Mischgewässern (also Pachtrecht des Wassers Fischereiverein/öffentlicher Badestrand), das der Badestrand saisonial für Angler gesperrt sein kann, gibt es bei uns auch. In diesem falle stehen am Badesbereich entsprechende Verbotsschilder). Für mich gilt: Kein Schild, kein Verbot.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke, das derjenige ein Haus/Platzverbot erteilen darf, der das Hausrecht in dem Moment vertritt.
> Und das ist in dem Moment der Pächter.
> 
> Mit dem Uferbetretungsrecht ist nochmal ne ganz andere Schublade........|kopfkrat


 

Ist die Frage, ob er nur das Hausrecht für den Strand hat oder auch für das Gewässer. Hat er KEIN Hausrecht für das Gewässer, so könnte ich z.B. mit dem Belly Boot mich im Wasser vor dem Strand bewegen. Die Unterbindung kann durch Kennzeichnung der Schwimmzone (Kette, Boje usw.) vorgenommen werden.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> Für mich gilt: Kein Schild, kein Verbot.




Seh ich auch so. 

Bin aber in BRB auf Achse gewesen nich SH.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> (Kette, Boje usw.)




Keine Ketten, keine Boje, kein Zaun, kein Schild, NIX, nada.....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## FangeNichts5 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ich habe eigentlich immer gelernt (und auch im Lehrgang zur Prüfung), dass nur fest eingefriedete und gekennzeichnete Bereiche nicht betreten werden dürfen. Wenn aber ein Grundstück am Wasser liegt und nicht eingezäunt/beschildert ist, darf man es als Fischereiberechtigter betreten.


----------



## Yoshi (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Platzverbot hin oder her, Hausrecht hin oder her.
> 
> Man muss es doch für uns Angler mit Schildern ect. erkenntlich machen, oder seh ick dat falsch???? So lauf ick 6 h um den See und werde dann belehrt is ja wohl nich okay, oder?
> 
> ...




Nix für Ungut, aber in meinen Augen hast DU die Situation erst provoziert. Wo ist das Problem auch mal nachzugeben, zumal wenn man wie du schreibst, schon seine Fische gefangen hat, einfach zu gehen und nicht auf Teufel komm raus den Rechthaber raushängen zu lassen? Der Klügere gibt nach.
Du hättest z.B. in Ruhe daheim nachschauen, bzw. dich schlau machen können und dem Mann dann mit sachlichen Argumenten entgegentreten können. Oder du hättest ihn einfach fragen können, ob du nicht noch ein wenig weiterangeln darfst/kannst,
ihm evt. auch einen Fisch angeboten oder ähnliches.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber in meinen Augen hast DU die Situation erst provoziert. Wo ist das Problem auch mal nachzugeben, zumal wenn man wie du schreibst, schon seine Fische gefangen hat, einfach zu gehen und nicht auf Teufel komm raus den Rechthaber raushängen zu lassen? Der Klügere gibt nach.
> Du hättest z.B. in Ruhe daheim nachschauen, bzw. dich schlau machen können und dem Mann dann mit sachlichen Argumenten entgegentreten können. Oder du hättest ihn einfach fragen können, ob du nicht noch ein wenig weiterangeln darfst/kannst,
> ihm evt. auch einen Fisch angeboten oder ähnliches.




Wat hab ick bitte??? Die Situation provoziert??? Kannst Du mir das mal näher beschreiben welchen Fehler "ich" in Deinen Augen gemacht habe???

Ein Hecht und nen paar Barsche....Fertig.

Und ich habe nach gegeben, Ich bin dann einfach zum Auto. Mehr kann man ja wohl nich verlangen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Luku (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

is doch egal ob er streit provoziert oder nicht...man muss sich ja nicht immer verjagen lassen.

mich wundert nur das angeblich nicht vorhandene angelverbot für den strandabschnitt.
normalerweise ist das angeln an strandabschnitten wenigstens zeitlich begrenzt (so kenn ich das).

stellt euch mal nen rudel ansitzangler während vollem badebetrieb dort vor. 
was will man da fangen? badegäste oder fische?


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Toxe , bevor wir hier raten und Fische gegen Uferbetretungsrecht tauschen ( son Quatsch, sorry)
Hompage des Vereins? Gewässerverzeichnis? Anruf beim bewirtschafteten Verein? Zuständige Fischreibehörde sollte Einschränkungen kenn. Irgendwer muss es wissen,
Schilder haben teilweise die unangenehme Eigenschaft zu verschwinden. 
Gruß A.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Luku schrieb:


> is doch egal ob er streit provoziert oder nicht...




Kommt bitte davon ab ! ! !|bigeyes

Ich habe keinen Streit angefeuert. Ich sah mich selbst im Recht und das auch noch JETZT hier und HEUTE.

Ich blieb sachlich ohne schwere Worte. Also bitte.

Durch meine DAV Karte war und bin ich berechtigt dort zu fischen. Kein Verbot, kein Rückzug.

Und ich hätte mich weiter bewegt, wenn es nötig (Baden, ect.) gewesen wäre, das Angebot von mir stand.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Fischereigesetz für das Land Brandenburg
(BbgFischG) 



> § 16
> Zugang zu Gewässern
> 
> (1) Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, die an das Gewässer angrenzenden Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen und Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Die Befugnis nach Satz 1 erstreckt sich nicht auf Gebäude, zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und Hofbereich gehörende Grundstücksteile und gewerbliche Anlagen mit Ausnahme von Campingplätzen.
> ...



Grundsätzlich durftest du da meiner Meinung nach angeln.

Interessant wäre aber mal zu wissen - ob der gepachtete Strand, mit dem ja offensichtlich Einnahmen erzielt werden, eine gewerbliche Anlage ist


----------



## Case (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Du hast richtig und vernünftig gehandelt, als Du gegangen bist.
Auf die Art habe ich eine meiner besten Stellen verloren ( neuer Grundstücksbesitzer ). 

Aber siehs mal von der anderen Seite. Du willst auch nicht, dass irgendwelche Leute durch Dein Grundstück latschen, oder.?

Case


----------



## Luku (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

@franz

was sollte es denn sonst sein ..ausser eine gewerbliche anlage?


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Luku schrieb:


> @franz
> 
> was sollte es denn sonst sein ..ausser eine gewerbliche anlage?



Ne Anlage mit gewerblichem Chartakter ohne Gewerbeschein zum Beispiel. Sprich unversteuerte Einnahmen.
Kann man zum Ärgern mal nach fragen.


----------



## Luku (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ne Anlage mit gewerblichem Chartakter ohne Gewerbeschein zum Beispiel. Sprich unversteuerte Einnahmen.
> Kann man zum Ärgern mal nach fragen.



wäre für mich dennoch eine gewerbliche fläche.
(die fläche kann ja kein gewerbeschein besitzen...  )


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Sicher hätte man (grad diesen Typen) danach fragen können, aber es geht  mir doch nicht um Steuerhinterziehung ect. . Ich will meiner Angelei  nachgehen, das am besten ohne Probleme. Will nur wissen ob ich im Recht  war und bin.

Leider is die Vereinshütte immer zu wenn ich dort vor Ort bin. Homepage, E-Mail, Telefon scheint es nicht zu geben  .


Gruß Toxe


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Sicher hätte man (grad diesen Typen) danach fragen können, aber es geht mir doch nicht um Steuerhinterziehung ect. . Ich will meiner Angelei nachgehen, das am besten ohne Probleme. Will nur wissen ob ich im Recht war und bin.
> 
> Leider is die Vereinshütte immer zu wenn ich dort vor Ort bin. Homepage, E-Mail, Telefon scheint es nicht zu geben  .
> 
> ...


 
Ist vielleicht ein Schwarzanglerverein?:m
Fischereibehörde?
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

vielléicht hier:
http://www.lav-bdg.de/page/gewver/index.html

Gruß A.


----------



## Boendall (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Case schrieb:


> Du hast richtig und vernünftig gehandelt, als Du gegangen bist.
> Auf die Art habe ich eine meiner besten Stellen verloren ( neuer Grundstücksbesitzer ).
> 
> Aber siehs mal von der anderen Seite. Du willst auch nicht, dass irgendwelche Leute durch Dein Grundstück latschen, oder.?
> ...


 
Hmm schwer. Du willst ja auch nicht, dass dir Alle verbieten ihr Grundstück zu betreten. (Kenn da einen Stausee bei uns, der recht wenig Platz für Angler hätte, wenn jeder Private das betreten verbieten könnte.)


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Soooo.... Hab jetzt erstmal mit dem Angelshop im Dorf nen Tel.Gespräch gehalten. Der versteht es zwar selbst nicht, aber es scheint nen Pachtvertrag zu geben der dem Strandpächter das Recht gibt die Angler dort fort scheuchen zu können. Das in der Zeit zwischen 6 - 22 Uhr.

In der Satzung des Vereins steht es wohl selbst gar nicht drin und es sei wohl die Pflicht des Pächters die Angler darauf zu verweisen.

Nun frag ick mich grad, wenn der Pächter KEINE SCHILDER stellt und sonst nichts, woher soll ich das bitte wissen? Und niemand kann von mir verlangen einenem Menschen der offensichtlich schon tierisch Bier intus hat glauben zu schenken.

Er scheint also wirklich im Recht zu sein. Das allerdings werde ich gleich erfahren, da mit der Angelshop die Nummer des Angelvereins gegeben hat. Da ruf ick jetzt mal an...

Bis gleich...


Gruß Toxe


----------



## C.K. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Uferbetretungsrecht ist scheinbar ein etwas gummiartiger Begriff. 

Mir ist ein Fall bekannt in dem jemand eine Anzeige von dem Besitzer des Grundstückes bekommen hat, weil der Angler über das Grundstück ohne Zaun ( nur Hecken ) zum Gewässer gelaufen ist. 

Vor Gericht ist der Besitzer damit durchgekommen. Auf Nachfrage beim Richter wie das ganze aus Sicht des Uferbetretungsrechtes zu sehen wäre, sagte der Richter, dass dieses Recht nur auf dem Gewässersaum zutreffen würde. 

Seiner Meinung nach hätte sich der Angler an einer unbefriedeten Seite Zutritt zum Gewässer verschafften müssen und dann am Ufersaum weiter das Gewässer umrunden müssen.


----------



## Tipp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ich hatte neulich mal ein ähnliches "Gespräch" mit einem Eigner an der Weser. 
Ich bin berechtigt in der Pachtgemeinschaft Weser4 zu angeln und habe damit auch das Recht Grundtsücke, bzw. Weideflächen an der Weser zu betreten um dort zu angeln. 
Wenn wir die Ruten auf Grund leigen haben, spielen wir in der Zwischenzeit manchmal Autoquartet, manchmal andere Kartenspiele und ab und zu halt auch Boule.
Ich wollte grade meine zweite Boule-Kugel werfen als sich ein furchtbar dreckiger fieser kleiner Mensch mit einer unangenehmen Stimme näherte und uns aufforderte uns umgehend zu "verpissen", da wir ja nicht zum Angeln dort wären. 
Wahrscheinlich hielt er uns wohl für Aktionskünstler, die versuchten den Uferbereich mit aufgestellten Angelruten zu verschönern... 

Dieser gollumähnliche fiese kleine Mensch war von Anfang an mehr als unfreundlich, obwohl ich sehr nett mit redete und sagte, dass ich Verständnis für ihn hätte, aber wir keine Vandalen wären, die, wie er meinte, dann unzählige Bierflaschen zurücklassen würden und alles kurz und klein schlagen. Wir hatten nur eine Flasche Mineralwasser dabei. Dann sagte er noch, dass ja sowieso um diese Tageszeit nichts beissen würde. Ausserdem unterstellte er uns noch keine Papiere zu besitzen und ich sagte ihm, dass er wohl nie rausfinden wird ob er Recht hat, bis er mir den Ausweis zeigt, der ihn berechtigt unsere Papiere zu kontrolieren. Da klingelte meine Rute und ich sagte ihm, dass wir uns gleich weiterunterhalten können, da ich erst den Fisch versorgen muss. Dann sagte er dass man Aale aus der Weser eh nicht essen sollte und ich sagte ihm, dass ich eigentlich alt genug bin um selbst zu entscheiden was ich esse. 
Er wurde mit der Zeit immer unsicherer und sein Blick hatte irgendwie was wahnsinniges.

Letztendlich sind wir dann gegangen, damit er nicht weinen muss. 

Ich mag unfreundliche Menschen irgendwie grundsätzlich nicht. 
Ich kann es ja verstehen, dass es ärgerlich ist wenn manche Leute sich am Wasser daneben benehmen und habe auch Verständniss dafür wenn sie Eigner oder Pächter dadurch gestört fühlen. Trotzdem sollte man schon einen gewissen Umgangston draufhaben wenn man Menschen anspricht. Man sollte auch nicht alle Menschen über einen Kamm scheren.
Bei uns angeln ausserdem auch andere Mitbürger und der Ton, den der nette Herr draufhatte kann da in manchen Fällen schonmal gesundheitsschädlich werden. 

Ich gehe unnötigem Ärger eigentlich meist aus dem Weg, aber irgendwie sehe ich es auch nicht ein mich von überall verscheuchen zu lassen, vor allem dann nicht wenn ich die Berechtigung habe dort zu angeln. 
Ob wir während des Angelns Karten oder Boule spielen oder ein Buch lesen oder Telefonieren sollte doch wohl und überlassen sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Es ist schon richtig, dass wir das Gelände wohl nur zum Angeln betreten dürfen, aber ist es einem nicht eigentlich selbst überlassen was man während der Beisspausen macht, solange man die Umwelt dadurch nicht schädigt und sich ruhig verhält?


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Er scheint also wirklich im Recht zu sein.





Das da oben ziehe ich jetzt zurück.

Er ist nicht im Recht ! ! !

Der Vereinsvorstand sagte mir grad das der Typ denkt er sei GroßGrundbesitzer und könnte da machen was er will.

Der komische Pächter, ist nur der Pächter der Parkfläche und darüber hinaus nen paar Meter bis runter ans Wasser.

Nicht aber bis an der Strand, wo sich ja offensichtlich seine Parkgäste den ganzen Tag aufhalten. Er kann mir also nicht das Angeln an diesem Strand verbieten und die Badegäste ansich wären auch nicht im Recht zu tuttern, da der Angelverein die Badegäste nur "duldet".

Sollte es nochmal zu einer solchen Aussprache zwischen Parkplatzpächter und mir kommen, soll ich es drauf ankommen lassen das die Polizei kommt und in der Wartezeit den Vereinsvorstand anrufen, er wäre (wenn er nicht grad im Urlaub ist) in ca 15 min. am Strand.

Es steht also wie gesagt nichts in der Satzung und schon gar nicht im Pachtvertrag, da ein solcher mit dem Strandpachten gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Das Problem ist, Du hast zwar eine Angelerlaubnis, bist aber weder Inhaber des Fischereirechts noch Pächter dieses Rechtes also bist Du auch kein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter. Folglich hast Du kein Uferbetretungsrecht, Sorry ist leider so.#h


----------



## Tipp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, Du hast zwar eine Angelerlaubnis, bist aber weder Inhaber des Fischereirechts noch Pächter dieses Rechtes also bist Du auch kein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter. Folglich hast Du kein Uferbetretungsrecht, Sorry ist leider so.#h



Wenn aber Vereine einen Gewässerabschnitt gepachtet haben, man Mitglied in einem der Vereine ist und ausdrücklich in den Statuten festgehalten ist, dass man angrenzende Grundstücke zur Ausübung der Fischerei betreten darf, dann hat man doch wohl folglich auch das Uferbetretungsrecht. 
Man zahlt Vereinsbeiträge und von diesen Beiträgen werden Pachten von Gewässern bezahlt. 
Wenn man da trotzdem nicht angeln dürfte, dann wäre es ja so als wenn man eine Wohnung mietet, aber nicht drin wohnen darf.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Hm,

also wenn er nicht bis runter zum Strand gepachtet hat und Du sein Pachtgrundstück nicht betreten hast, um an deinen Angelplatz zu gelangen, dann brauchst Du auch kein Uferbetretungsrecht geltend zu machen, weil Du die Fläche, an welcher er ein Pachtrecht hat, ohnehin nicht benutzt.

Sollten dort Angelverbote existieren, dann müßte es im Erlaubnisschein oder zumindest über Schilder kenntlich gemacht werden - aber Achtung - keine selbstgepinselten Schilder eines Möchtegern-Berechtigten, sondern Schilder, die den (berechtigten) Aussteller erkennen lassen (bei mir an der Talsperre steht z.B. unter den Schildern "der Aggerverband", als Aussteller!).

Ich hätte es wohl auch erstmal drauf ankommen lassen und im Zweifel die Polizei dazugeholt.

Allerdings *könnte* evtl. ein Hausfriedensbruch (wg. "Verweilens, trotz Aufforderung zu gehen")drohen, wenn der unfreundliche Gnom TATSÄCHLICH der Berechtigte dort wäre - das kann er auch als Pächter, Mieter oder sonstwie Mitberechtigter an dem Grundstück sein.

Also sollte man sich in der Tat vorher (!!!) richtig schlau machen, wer dort wo genau was darf!

*Wenn* aber klar ist, dass Du seinen Grund und Boden zum Angeln weder überquerst, noch sonstwie nutzt, dann bedarf es keines Uferbetrungsrechtes, sondern dann bist Du mit Angelschein & entsprechender Erlaubniskarte für das Gewässer erstmal "safe", solange es keine rechtmäßigen Schilder, oder sonstwie auch rechtmäßig bekanntgegebenen und gekennzeichneten Zonen dort gibt, in denen das Angeln untersagt ist.

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, weil einiges von seinem "Text" zumindest eine Nötigung ist, wenn nicht auch eine Bedrohung etc....!



Ernie


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

@Ulli 3D

Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen ! Mit deiner Angelerlaubniskarte hast du auch das Uferbetretungsrecht!
Das heißt aber nicht das du quer über ein Grundstück (z. B. Wiese) laufen darfst sondern den Weg nehmen mußt bei dem du am wennigsten Schaden anrichtest.
Für  einen etweiigen Schaden der vermeidbar wäre bist du dann haftbar!

bei eingefriedeten (Zaun oder auch Hecke) Gründstücken zählt das Uferbegehungsrecht nicht !


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Ulli 3D
> 
> Da muß ich dir wiedersprechen ! Mit deiner Angelerlaubniskarte hast du auch das Uferbetretungsrecht!
> Das heißt aber nicht das du quer über ein Grundstück (z. B. Wiese) laufen darfst sondern den Weg nehmen mußt bei dem du am wennigsten Schaden anrichtest.
> ...


 
Wo steht das so?

Bitte mit Fundstelle - damit wir auch konstruktiv mal darüber schreiben können!

Ersetze bitte die Behauptung mit fundiertem nachvollziehbarem Wissen & wir alle kommen weiter!

Danke!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Tipp schrieb:


> Wenn aber Vereine einen Gewässerabschnitt gepachtet haben, man Mitglied in einem der Vereine ist und ausdrücklich in den Statuten festgehalten ist, dass man angrenzende Grundstücke zur Ausübung der Fischerei betreten darf, dann hat man doch wohl folglich auch das Uferbetretungsrecht.
> Man zahlt Vereinsbeiträge und von diesen Beiträgen werden Pachten von Gewässern bezahlt.
> Wenn man da trotzdem nicht angeln dürfte, dann wäre es ja so als wenn man eine Wohnung mietet, aber nicht drin wohnen darf.



Tja, hört sich gut an, aber das ist es dann aber auch. Das Uferbetretungsrecht hat in diesem Fall allein der *geschäftsführende* Vorstand, den der als juristischer Vertreter des Vereines ist der Pächter des Fischereirechts und ist somit auch berechtigt, in bestimmten Fällen das Ufer zum Zwecke der Angelfischerei zu betreten.

Das kann er auch nicht einfach auf die Mitglieder übertragen, so gern die das auch glauben mögen. Das ist das Problem in den Vereinen, es gibt eine 2-Klassen-Gesellschaft. Auf der einen Seite der Geschäftsführende Vorstand, also die Vorstandsmitglieder, die laut Satzung Rechtsgeschäfte für den Verein tätigen können, in der Regel 1. und/ oder stellvertretender Vorsitzender mit dem Kassierer/ Geschäftsführer gemeinsam und auf der anderen Seite dem restlichen Fußvolk, man könnte sie auch als rechtslose Gesellen bezeichnen.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wo steht das so?
> 
> Bitte mit Fundstelle - damit wir auch konstruktiv mal darüber schreiben können!
> 
> ...



AUf der 2. Seite dieses Threads habe ich sowohl die Hamburger und Schleswiger Gewässerordnung angeführt, daraus ist es ersichtlich 

Petri Heil


----------



## Hardyfan (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Nehmen wir mal den § 10 Abs. 1 und 2 des Fischereigesetzes Brandenburg.

*§ 10
Übertragung der Ausübung des Fischereirechts *

(1) Wer ohne eigenes Fischereirecht fischt, muß vom Fischereiberechtigten zur Ausübung des Fischereirechts ermächtigt sein. 
(2) Der Fischereiberechtigte kann die Ausübung des Fischereirechts nur in vollem Umfang (Fischereipachtvertrag) oder unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang mit der Handangel (Fischereierlaubnisvertrag, Angelkarte) übertragen

Da gibt es zunächst den Fischereiberechtigten, der anderen Personen u.a. unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang mit der Handangel (Fischereierlaubnisvertrag, Angelkarte) die *Ausübung* des *Fischereirechts *übertragen kann.

Und was ist dann eine Person, die eine Angelkarte besitzt?

Genau: Fischereiausübungsberechtigter.

Und weiter mit ​*§ 16
Zugang zu Gewässern *

(1) Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, die an das Gewässer angrenzenden Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen und Schiffahrtsanlagen sowie Brücken, Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften nicht entgegenstehen. Die Befugnis nach Satz 1 erstreckt sich nicht auf Gebäude, zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Wohn- und Hofbereich gehörende Grundstücksteile und gewerbliche Anlagen mit Ausnahme von Campingplätzen. 

​


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Tja, hört sich gut an, aber das ist es dann aber auch. Das Uferbetretungsrecht hat in diesem Fall allein der *geschäftsführende* Vorstand, den der als juristischer Vertreter des Vereines ist der Pächter des Fischereirechts und ist somit auch berechtigt, in bestimmten Fällen das Ufer zum Zwecke der Angelfischerei zu betreten.




Ulli, Du irrst, zumindest für NRW.

Das Uferbetretungsrecht steht auch dem Erlaubnisscheininhaber zu. 

Quelle: Das Fischereigesetz für das Land NRW,
Erläuternde Darstellung unter Berücksichtigung der LFO vom 6.Juni 1993
2.Auflage von Hans Ludwig Molitor
Vorsitzender Richter am Landgericht a.D. 

Herausgeber:
Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.


Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal den § 10 Abs. 1 und 2 des Fischereigesetzes Brandenburg.
> 
> *§ 10
> Übertragung der Ausübung des Fischereirechts *
> ...



Und wie passt in diesem Zusammenhang der Absatz 3 des §16:

(3) Die                                 Fischereibehörde kann dem  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ein Recht zum Betreten von Grundstücken  gegen eine der Höhe nach festzusetzende Entschädigung des  Grundstückseigentümers einräumen, soweit dies zur                                 Ausübung des Fischereirechts  erforderlich ist. Die Entschädigung geht zu Lasten des Begünstigten. 

Macht mit einem Karteninhaber wenig Sinn, oder?


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ulli, Du irrst, zumindest für NRW.
> 
> Das Uferbetretungsrecht steht auch dem Erlaubnisscheininhaber zu.
> 
> ...



Das mag der gute Herr Molitor zwar geschrieben haben aber wenn man sich den 1. Satz des Abs. 2 vom § 20 durchliest:

_(2) Kann ein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter  ein Gewässer oder ein überflutetes Grundstück nicht über einen                                 öffentlichen Weg oder nur über einen  unzumutbaren Umweg erreichen, so ist er nach Abschluss einer  Vereinbarung mit dem Eigentümer oder Nutzungsberechtigten befugt, auf  eigene Gefahr Grundstücke zu betreten. _

dann erkennt man, dass der Gesetzgeber den Karteninhaber nicht gemeint haben kann. Zudem, der einzige Bezug sowohl in der LFO von 93 als auch von 2010 ist die vorgeschriebene Form der Fischereierlaubnisscheine, einen Bezug zum Betretungsrecht ist in der LFO nicht zu finden.

Na ja, Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Hardyfan (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Doch, macht es.
Der Sinn der Regelung erschliesst sich bei der Lektüre des § 15 Abs. 3 des Fischereigesetzes SH.
Die Regelung ist ähnlich wie in Brandenburg, nur eben erklärt.

Die obere Fischereibehörde setzt ggf. unter den Voraussetzungen des Abs. 3 des Uferbetretungsrecht durch, soweit es verweigert wird. 

Zugang zum Gewässer und Uferbetretungsrecht
 
(3) Können die Fischereiberechtigten, die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten
oder die Fischereierlaubnisscheininhaberinnen oder -inhaber das Gewässer
nicht auf einem zum allgemeinen Gebrauch bestimmten Weg oder nur auf einem
unzumutbaren Umweg erreichen und kommt trotz entsprechender Bemühungen eine
Vereinbarung mit der Eigentümerin oder dem Eigentümer oder den
Nutzungsberechtigten zum Betreten von Grundstücken nicht zustande, so kann
die obere Fischereibehörde auf Antrag der Fischereiberechtigten oder
Fischereiausübungsberechtigten nach Anhörung der Betroffenen Ort und Umfang
des Betretungsrechtes sowie die Höhe der Entschädigung festsetzen. Das
Betreten der Grundstücke erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.


​


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Dann nimm als Gegenbeispiel das LFG von Sachsen, die erweitern die Rechte auf: " Fischereiausübungsberechtigte, ihre Helfer und Fischereiaufseher ..."

Der Unterschied zwischen SH und BRB ist eben, dass SH die Fischereierlaubnisscheininhaber speziell mit aufführt, alle anderen Bundesländer aber nicht.


----------



## Tipp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Dann nimm als Gegenbeispiel das LFG von Sachsen, die erweitern die Rechte auf: " Fischereiausübungsberechtigte, ihre Helfer und Fischereiaufseher ..."
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen SH und BRB ist eben, dass SH die Fischereierlaubnisscheininhaber speziell mit aufführt, alle anderen Bundesländer aber nicht.



Hattest du denn gelesen, dass der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte das Recht über Angelkarten etc. übertragen kann?


----------



## TheFisherking (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ist der "Fischereiausübungsberechtigte" denn überhaupt der Karteninhaber oder 
ist damit der Pächter gemeint? 
Wenn das geklärt ist, dürfte doch klar sein, ob man als Tagesscheinkäufer auch ein irgendwie geartetes Recht hat.
LG
Andi


----------



## Tipp (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Ist der "Fischereiausübungsberechtigte" denn überhaupt der Karteninhaber oder
> ist damit der Pächter gemeint?
> Wenn das geklärt ist, dürfte doch klar sein, ob man als Tagesscheinkäufer auch ein irgendwie geartetes Recht hat.
> LG
> Andi



Das wurde doch schon geklärt, oder nicht?
Hab nur ich das gelesen oder habe ich es nur falsch verstanden?


----------



## TheFisherking (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Hm, ich habe jetzt alle Seiten nochmal gelesen, aber...

Für mich wäre der Fischereiberechtigte der Tagesscheininhaber - analog zum Jagdrecht, aber ich kann mich auch irren, denn mit diesem Thema kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus- daher meine Frage


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Nur mal so zum Verständnis (weil hier so Worte gefallen sind, wie geschäftsführender Vereinsvorstand usw.):

Wir reden hier von einem brandenburger DAV-Gewässer, dessen Pächter mitnichten der ansässige Verein, sondern der Landesanglerverband ist. Sprich: JEDES brandenburger (und berliner und meklemburgisches, usw.) DAV-Mitglied oder aber jeder, der eine DAV-Tageskarte hat, ist an diesem See zur Ausübung der Fischerei berechtigt. Und zwar legitimiert durch den LAVB - NICHT durch den ansässigen Verein.

Das ist etwas vollkommen anderes, als ein vereinseigenes VDSF-Gewässer.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Schwedenpeter schrieb:


> AUf der 2. Seite dieses Threads habe ich sowohl die Hamburger und Schleswiger Gewässerordnung angeführt, daraus ist es ersichtlich
> 
> Petri Heil


 
...und was hat das mit BRB zu tun?


E.


----------



## Heilbutt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Zum Thema Uferbegehungsrecht war ich bisher eigentlich auch der gleichen Meinung wie die meisten hier.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es momentan aber einen Fall der dies ein wenig relativiert:
Unser Angelverein ist Besitzer einer kleinen aber feinen Flussstrecke nähe Nürnberg.
Dort gibt es vereinzelt ein paar Schrebergärten, die größtenteils umzäunt sind.
Man konnte sich jedoch bis zum vergangenen Jahr noch zwischen Zaun und Wasser am Ufer durchschlagen, wenn man das wollte, so viel Platz war vorhanden.
Nun hat letztes Jahr ein Gartenpächter diesen Zwischenraum u. a. mit Stacheldraht zugemacht!?!?!

Nach einigem hin und her mit dem Pächter, dem Verpächter (die Gemeinde), und inzwischen mit juristischem Rat stellte sich heraus, das das Uferbegehungsrecht gar kein Recht im juristischen Sinn darstellt!?!?!
Also das der Zutritt nicht automatisch gewährt sein muß?!?!
Deshalb ist die Sache gar nicht so klar und eindeutig wie bisher gedacht?!?!?!#d
Für jeden juristischen Laien wäre doch klar: der Zaun muß weg und Basta!! - Denkste!!!#q

Näheres ist mir aber momentan nicht bekannt, da die Sache auch noch läuft...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tipp (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Hm, ich habe jetzt alle Seiten nochmal gelesen, aber...
> 
> Für mich wäre der Fischereiberechtigte der Tagesscheininhaber - analog zum Jagdrecht, aber ich kann mich auch irren, denn mit diesem Thema kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus- daher meine Frage



So würde ich es auch sehen. Es wird ja das Fischereirecht vom Pächter bzw. Verein auf das Vereinsmitglied bzw. auf den Karteninhaber übertragen und somit ist man dann berechtigt zur Ausübung der Fischerei am jeweiligen Gewässer. 
Damit geht dann ja folglich auch das Recht zur Uferbetretung auf den Karteninhaber über.


----------



## Hardyfan (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> ...stellte sich heraus, das das Uferbegehungsrecht gar kein Recht im juristischen Sinn darstellt!?!?!


 

Das Uferbegehungsrecht - in Bayern Uferbenützungsrecht genannt - ist schon ein "Recht" im juristischen Sinne.

Nur ist ein Recht auch (fast) immer eine Frage des Blickwinkels.
Der Gartenpächter im obigen Beispiel ist der Ansicht, er habe das Recht, sein Grundstück abzusperren.
Der Angler ist der Ansicht, er habe das Uferbenützungsrecht und die Absperrung sei rechtswidrig.

Jemand meint, er habe das Recht, die Miete zu mindern, vom Vertrag zurückzutreten, Nachbesserung zu verlangen, ein Erbe zu bekommen, eine Sozialleistung zu erhalten oder sonstwas.

Das Vorliegen dieses "vermeintlichen" Rechts muss dann geprüft und entschieden werden, in aller Regel von Gerichten oder Behörden.

Wie auch im o.a. Fall des Gartenvereins.

Siehe Art. 70 Abs. 4 des bay. Fischereigesetzes, dort *muss* die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde auf Antrag entscheiden.

http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/bayern/bay_schonzeit.html


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Hardyfan hat mal wieder recht...!

Stellt Euch nur mal vor, ihr hättet ein Recht an einem Grundstück - z.B. Eigentum, was schon ein starkes Recht ist und für gewöhnlich auch dadurch gekennezeichnet ist, dass man als Eigentümer befugt ist, andere von seiner Sache, oder seinem Grund und Boden fernzuhalten / davon auszuschließen!

Nun nehmen wir mal an, ihr seid Eigentümer eines Seegrundstückes - sitzt Sonntags beim Frühstück auf der Veranda und es laufen dauernd fremde Menschen da rum und angeln, evtl. noch mit elektronischen Bißanzeigern etc.....!...und die behaupten zunächst mal, das auch zu dürfen !?!

Hätte ich ein solches wassernahes Grundstück(an dem ich noch arbeite!), dann würde mir das auch als Eigentümer schlicht und ergreifend stinken - und das auch, wenn ich selber Angler bin.

Zudem möchte ich sorgenfrei meinen Hund auf meinem Grund und Boden freilaufen lassen - dazu muß alles eingezäunt sein - aber was meint ihr, was passieren würde, wenn plötzlich fremde Menschen da rumrennen und er wie immer mal den "Bewacher" spielt - da wäre schon weiterer Ärger vorprogrammiert, wenn der plötzlich mit den fremden Anglern "spielen" will!!!

Da stoßen dann zwei "Rechte" aufeinander und kollidieren - und wie so oft im Leben gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich entweder um eine für beide Seiten erträgliche Lösung zu bemühen, oder eben auf dem Rechtsweg klären zu lassen, welches der "Rechte" stärker wiegt.

...und ganz ehrlich - auch als Angler würde ich mir ein solches Seegrundstück *NUR *dann kaufen, wenn ich *vorher* die Rechtssicherheit hätte, dass ich niemand fremden dort auf meinem Grund und Boden erdulden muß!!!

Kaufe ich es, ohne mich vorher schlau zu machen, dann habe ich es halt zu erdulden, wenn dort Betretungsberechtigte existieren...!

...um zu klären, welches der kollidierenden Rechte nun überwiegt, gibt es Gerichte - das werden wir hier mit internettypischen Halbwahrheiten, Wunschdenken, föderalistisch bedingten Lokalkoloriten usw. wohl nicht zweifelsfrei klären können.

An einem See, an dem geeignete Angelstellen Mangelware sind, die nicht in Privateientum stehen, verstehe ich die Angler gut - aber genauso verstehe ich die Eigentümer, die gerne auf ihrem Grund und Boden ihre Ruhe vor Fremden haben wollen - und das auch als Angler.

Klar das jeder Angler, der kein Seegrundstück hat erstmal dazu neigen mag, "pro"-Betretungsrecht zu denken, aber ich denke ehrlich, dass würde sich sofort ändern, wenn die unreflektierten "Pro"-Kommentatoren erstmal ein solches Grundstück hätten und dauernd Fremde darauf rumrennen und das angeblich auch noch dürfen!

|supergri

Ernie

(der gerne völlig egoistisch ein Seegrundstück haben möchte, von dem aus *NUR* er alleine angeln darf, oder zumindest entscheiden können will, wer dort angelt!)


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Jo - das Ganze driftet auch ab von Toxic´s konkretem Fall - ich finde auch, dass er sich korrekt verhalten hat und mir hätte der Ton desjenigen, der dort meinte "Allein-Berechtigter" zu sein, auch sehr gestunken.

...ich weiß´ nicht, ob sich bei mir nicht mein extremer Sturkopf eingeschaltet hätte und vermutlich hätte die Aktion mit der "110" geendet, wenn ich an Toxe´s Stelle gewesen wäre.

Bin gespannt, ob es da eine verbindliche konkrete Lösung geben wird - aber das wird Toxic uns hoffentlich schreiben!

Ernie


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, ob es da eine verbindliche konkrete Lösung geben wird - aber das wird Toxic uns hoffentlich schreiben!
> 
> Ernie




Ja meen bester, wie Seiten weiter vorne schon geschrieben (Klick hier) hatte ich mich ja gestern noch ans Fon geklemmt und die Sache (für mich) geklärt. Ich war und bin im Recht, damit is die Sache für mich durch. Zumindest bis zum nächsten zusammen treffen mit diesem netten **alles meins** Menschen. Aber dann kommt sicher auch mein Sturkopf durch  . 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## thomsen3 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

müsste sowas denn nicht in der erlaubnis stehen oder per beiblatt mit ausgegeben werden???


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*



antonio schrieb:


> in deinem geschilderten fall würd ichs noch ganz anders machen.
> ich würde mich von dir zum kaffe einladen lassen und dann dich zum angeln einladen.:q:vik:#h
> 
> antonio


 
DU würdest von mir auch zum Kaffee eingeladen - zum Angeln brauche ich keine ausdrückliche Einladung - hätte ich solch´ ein Grundstück, dann wäre zumindest in der Anfangszeit sicher immer ne Rute im Wasser, wenn ich @home bin!

:vik:

E.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Wie unterschiedlich die einzelnen Bundesländer das Uferbetretungsrecht behandeln sieht man am Beispiel von NRW. Dort steht:

*§ 20 Zugang zu Gewässern
*(1)  Fischereiausübungsberechtigte und ihre Helfer sind befugt, an das Wasser  angrenzende Ufer, Inseln, Anlandungen, Schifffahrtsanlagen sowie  Brücken,                                 Wehre, Schleusen und sonstige  Wasserbauwerke zum Zwecke der Ausübung der Fischerei auf eigene Gefahr  zu betreten und zu benutzen, soweit öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften  nicht entgegenstehen. Entstandene  Nachteile hat der Fischereiausübungsberechtige auszugleichen.
(2)  Kann ein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter ein Gewässer oder ein  überflutetes Grundstück nicht über einen                                 öffentlichen Weg oder nur über einen  unzumutbaren Umweg erreichen, so ist er nach Abschluss einer  Vereinbarung mit dem Eigentümer oder Nutzungsberechtigten befugt, auf  eigene Gefahr Grundstücke zu betreten. 

Dort wird im ersten Absatz dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigten grundsätzlich das Recht, an das Wasser angrenzende ... zu betreten. 

Der Knackpunkt liegt im Absatz 2. Hier wird das Recht dahingehend konkretisiert, dass der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte, wenn er das Gewässer nicht über einen öffentlichen Weg oder nur über einen  unzumutbaren Umweg erreichen kann, befugt ist,* NACH* Abschluss einer Vereinbarung mit dem Eigentümer die Grundstücke zu betreten. ...

Erst wenn das nicht gelingt, dann kommt Absatz 3:

(3) Kommt eine                                 Vereinbarung nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 nicht  zustande, so ist die Fischereibehörde auf Antrag verpflichtet, auf eine  gütliche Einigung zwischen dem Fischereiberechtigten, dem  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten und dem                                 Eigentümer oder dem Nutzungsberechtigten  der Grundstücke hinzuwirken. Kann eine Vereinbarung nicht herbeigeführt  werden, so legt die Fischereibehörde den Zugangsweg fest.

So, jetzt macht das mal als Tageskarteninhaber oder auch als Jahreskarteninhaber. 

Ach ja, in BRB gibt es da im § 16 folgende Beschreibung:

(3) Die                                 Fischereibehörde kann dem  Fischereiausübungsberechtigten ein Recht zum Betreten von Grundstücken  gegen eine der Höhe nach festzusetzende Entschädigung des  Grundstückseigentümers einräumen, soweit dies zur                                 Ausübung des Fischereirechts  erforderlich ist. Die Entschädigung geht zu Lasten des Begünstigten. 
(4) Für Schäden, die durch die Ausübung des Betretungsrechts verursacht werden, haftet der                                 Fischereiausübungsberechtigte.

Just my 2 Cent


----------



## TheFisherking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ohne jetzt extra ein neues Thema aufzumachen:
Wie wäre die Sache denn z.B. am Rhein?
Dort gibt es von der Straße aus eingezäunte Grundstücke von u.a. Rudervereinen. 
Nun kann man natürlich am Strand entlang spazieren gehen und kommt auch an deren Bereich vorbei. Darf man den betreten bzw. überqueren oder ist es verboten, weil ja von der Straße aus ein Zaun existiert?


----------



## TheFisherking (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Danke für die Info!
Dann werde ich mal meine Charmoffensive starten,
ist nämlich ein Damenruderclub ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Sei froh, dass das kein Nudistenclub ist und du kommst daher und sagst du willst deine Rute schwingen


----------



## Ulli3D (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du nicht der warst, der letztens mit einem 80g Birnenblei ein Boot versengt hat und mit einer Schleuder voller Maden bei dem anderen Boot so herrlich schrille Schreie provoziert hat |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Moin Toxic!

*Bei der Lage* würde ich es auch drauf ankommen lassen, so ein Spinner...

Mal was witziges zum Uferbetretungsrecht- wir haben hier bei uns einige Schleusenkanäle, diese haben Stege die mit fetten Betreten Verbotsschildern versehen sind.

Da ich da aber trotzdem gerne fischen würde haben ich einfach mal das zuständige WSA angeschrieben und einfach mal höflich um eine Ausnahmegenehmigung gebeten. 
(Hab felsenfest mit einer Ablehnung gerechnet!)

Antwort war, das ich dafür keine extra Genehmigung benötige da ich ja eh ein *Uferbetretungsrecht *habe! 

Ich wurde nur gebeten anlegenden Schiffen Platz zu machen (kein Problem) und ab und zu mal zu schreiben "was so geht"  Sachen gibt es....


----------



## TheFisherking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht und alles andere für´n Arsch ????*

Geil!
Kannste mir die Beamten mal ausleihen, bitte?
;-)
Zum Thema Nudisten:
Die Mädels sind schon recht sparsam bekleidet im Sommer. 
Aber anlegen möchte ich mich nicht mit ihnen, weil die teilweise
ordentliche Bizepse haben 
Bleibt mir nur, freundlich zu sein oder am besten gar nicht erst aufzufallen,
sonst ziehen die mich noch mit in den Rhein und der Waller fängt mich, statt umgekehrt.


----------

